# 1940 Schwinn Canti Autocycle - finished



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 6, 2017)

So here it is, after months of getting it back to where it should be.  Lots of cleaning, lots of finding the little things that were missing when found.  I *believe* this is the nicest original paint maroon '40 there is.  A fantastic example of a super rare bike.  This bike already has a home when I die.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 6, 2017)

@ratrodz


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Top notch stuff there! Great job. V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 6, 2017)

That's sa-weet!
I have his pretty little sister (which is also probably the best '40 ladies example and she has nice Mesinger saddle not pictured).
Chris


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 6, 2017)

scrubbinrims said:


> That's sa-weet!
> I have his pretty little sister (which is also probably the best '40 ladies example and she has nice Mesinger saddle not pictured).
> Chris
> View attachment 405788




BEAUTIFUL, Chris!  If you EVER part with that, please, please, please let me know!  Looking for a girl's model now.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 6, 2017)

Aaron, your detailing skills are over the top. Beautiful example!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 6, 2017)

well done!!


----------



## Greg M. (Jan 6, 2017)

Awesome. 
Sometimes easy to overlook anything that's not a Super Deluxe, but this makes it hard not to stop and take a good look. 
Interesting with the rear drum brake but no front. Usually just the opposite and first time I've seen that. 
Thanks for sharing. 

Greg M.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 6, 2017)

Beautiful bike - far less 40 specials than SD's


----------



## Clark58mx (Jan 6, 2017)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Beautiful bike - far less 40 specials than SD's



I would say that is probably one of the best for sure. Won't come accross another for a long time.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 6, 2017)

Greg M. said:


> Awesome.
> Sometimes easy to overlook anything that's not a Super Deluxe, but this makes it hard not to stop and take a good look.
> Interesting with the rear drum brake but no front. Usually just the opposite and first time I've seen that.
> Thanks for sharing.
> ...




Greg, was offered in '40 only, push button tank, a high flange front hub and rear drum brake.  Very rare bikes


----------



## kreika (Jan 6, 2017)

Congrats! Outstanding! Many years ago one very similiar on eBay in the cycling category not transpo popped up it was black and white. I bid as high as I could at the time. I hope a caber was one that owns it now!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 7, 2017)

The 40 Special looks spectacular, Aaron.
In my eyes, one of the most beautiful bicycle designs of the twentieth century.


----------



## stoney (Jan 7, 2017)

scrubbinrims said:


> That's sa-weet!
> I have his pretty little sister (which is also probably the best '40 ladies example and she has nice Mesinger saddle not pictured).
> Chris
> View attachment 405788




The sister needs to be with her brother. Both bikes are fantastic.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 7, 2017)

HEY AARON!
GREAT LOOKING AUTOCYCLE!
VERY,VERY NICE!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 7, 2017)

HEY CHRIS,
ALSO, GREAT LOOKING GIRLS AUTOCYCLE!
VERY,VERY NICE!


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 23, 2017)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> So here it is, after months of getting it back to where it should be.  Lots of cleaning, lots of finding the little things that were missing when found.  I *believe* this is the nicest original paint maroon '40 there is.  A fantastic example of a super rare bike.  This bike already has a home when I die.
> 
> View attachment 405774 View attachment 405775 View attachment 405776 View attachment 405777 View attachment 405778 View attachment 405779 View attachment 405780 View attachment 405781 View attachment 405782 View attachment 405783



Amazing bike.


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 23, 2017)

Stunning Aaron!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Pete) Allen (Apr 23, 2017)

I was born in the same year and I don't look nearly as nice as this bike.....my wife does though and she was born in 1940.  I can appreciate the many hours spent on that bike.
Pete Allen


----------



## ricobike (Apr 24, 2017)

OK, this is probably going to be redundant, but these two need to be seen side by side:



 

 
Incredible.


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 24, 2017)

Sharp looking andcwhat a shine... do you have a picture before you detailed it?  Would like to know what products you used.


----------

